# Reducing dose of Prednisolone



## k-pie (Feb 5, 2006)

Hi, I wonder if you can help?

I have been on 20mg prednisolone per day since just before ET. I am now a little over 8 weeks pregnant, and am to stay on this until 12 weeks.
When I asked my consultant about reducing the dose he said I could just come off it. I'm a dentist & I'm sure that I should wean myself off it. Would you recommend dropping to 15mg, then 10, then 5? And how many days at each reduced dose?

Thanks in advance,

Kate x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Kate,

Congrats on your pregnancy  Third times the charm  (me too)

Yes absolutely you should reduce slowly if you have been on a prolonged course of oral steroids! The consequences of not doing this although very rare are very serious so most prescribers would always reduce dosing at the end of a long course. Needless to say there is no standard regime though   It's not uncommon to see doses reduce by 5mg down to 10 or 5mg and then drop to 2.5mg and stop. You can drop quite quickly down to 10mg but then the drops should be a bit slower, most reducing regimes last about 2 weeks. A 3-5 day gap before dropping a dose is often used.

If you are seeing GP to 'register' pregnancy then it would be worth discussing with them to see what they would recommend. I'm assuming you'll have enough supply of meds to enable you to tail off the doses, if not you would need to get more prescribed.

Lots of     to you and bubs
Maz x


----------



## k-pie (Feb 5, 2006)

Thankyou!


----------

